# Extracting honey from plastic foundation



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

My main question I suppose is: HOW DO I DO IT WITHOUT A CENTRIFUGE?
I should add that I am a rising beek with knowledge, but not the budget. All I will have are the basic tools of the hive, and some household items.
If possible, what methods are there? (Lots of input and explanation is appreciated.)
-method name
-method instructions
-materials needed
-more info like the above

Answer liberally, don't be shy about posting walls of words.
THANKS


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I'd just chop the comb off the foundation, crush and strain, throw the frames back in the hive. Only other thing I could think of, is like two rolling pins clamped together, press the honey out of both sides at the same time.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Check for local clubs in your area and join one. The clubs usually have a "club extractor" that you can borrow or rent on the cheap.......


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

You can uncap the honey and lay the combs on thier sides and most of the honey will drain out. Then the bees can go back to work. It costs the bees a lot of effort to replace the comb that is ruined by crush and strain.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

With plastic frames or foundation you can scrape the comb off with your hive tool or a spatula. I would heat the combs to above 90 degrees before doing it. You can use a lightbulb hung from a metal rod or coat hanger in a large carboard box to do that. Cut the legs off a queen size paoir of pantyhose. I would use a new clean one myself, but tastes vary. Stretch it over a five gallon bucket and scrape the frames into the bucket. When the bucket is full, start picking up on your leg and let the honey drain thru it. get the top together and hang it over the bucket to drip out. I have hung them from the tracks for my garage door. If you have scraped the frames carefully, they will be very reusable. But them wet and sticky back on the hives. They will clean them up or start to refill them. I have always extracted and plans for homemade extractors are available. Drawn comb is a very handy thing to have. I bet you can come up with a used two frame one for fifty bucks or less if you advertize on craigs list. But back to crush and strain. After your leg has dripped all it will. Put the leg in the slow cooker you bought at the Sally Ann Thrift store for a very few bucks and set it on low. After four or five hours, turn off the heat, lift and let drain again or just let the honey and wax melt and separate. The honey won't even get real dark if you watch it. I would keep this heated honey separate as it will not be as high a quality as what drained off before heating. Have fun and don't get everything in the house totally sticky. It happens easy.


----------

